# Grande Vista-Best Area



## Hornet441 (Jan 15, 2010)

We (2 couples) are booked into Grande Vista 7-14 Feb and confirmation thru II does not list a unit number (HZZAA?). I am going to contact the resort and ask but would like to know from the TUG faithfull what would be the best area to request if I can. 
Thanks.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 15, 2010)

Building 79 or 84 are desirable areas near Plaza del Sol and the Copa Loca Bar & Grill.


----------



## JMSH (Jan 15, 2010)

Has there been renos at buildings 80-81 over the past couple of years? Do you happen to have GV email address?


----------



## brigechols (Jan 15, 2010)

The work in buildings 80, 81, 93, 94, and 95 was completed November 2008.

I do not have an email address for Marriott's Grande Vista. Here's the phone and fax number

Phone: 407-238-7676
Fax: 407-238-0900


----------



## JMSH (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2010)

ZZAA is just a regular 2BR lock off unit, the H at the beginning probably indicates that it is developer deposited inventory. Even though it is a lock off unit, you can request to be placed in to a dedicated 2BR unit.


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great info, also used Member help in review section. Lots of great help from TUG members, thanks alot.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jan 18, 2010)

Hornet441 said:


> We (2 couples) are booked into Grande Vista 7-14 Feb and confirmation thru II does not list a unit number (HZZAA?). I am going to contact the resort and ask but would like to know from the TUG faithfull what would be the best area to request if I can.
> Thanks.



Fundamentally you have two choices---both good.

1)  You can be in the newer section, with a pool bar and grill, along with some evening entertainment.

-or-

2)  You can be in the original section, near the main building where the kids activities occur, where the fitness center is, and where somewhat larger evening activities occur.  This is also where the "beach" area, boat and bicycle rental, and ice cream shop, the market (small grocery), etc. are.

Both are good choices with superb pools, and you can walk to either area quickly.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks all!  We are also booked into a 2 bedroom in March there, but my reservation at II says "TOVI" for the unit.  ???

Very excited to try Grande Vista!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2010)

amyhwang said:


> Thanks all!  We are also booked into a 2 bedroom in March there, but my reservation at II says "TOVI" for the unit.  ???
> 
> Very excited to try Grande Vista!



TOVI is a dedicate 2BR unit at Grande Vista; however, as mentioned earlier you can request to be placed in to a lock off 2BR unit also.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks!  We actually will prefer the dedicated 2BR unit, with kids 11 and 13.

Are there dedicated ones in the newer buildings?


----------



## meester (Jan 21, 2010)

Will be going to Grand Vista also in May, could you tell me what a dedicated unit is? Our unit is THVI


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 24, 2010)

A dedicated 2 bedroom means that it is not a studio connected to a one bedroom; rather, it is a two bedroom unit with one entrance.

To me that is appealing, as my kids will each get a bed rather than one using a sofa sleeper.  Just easier to make the beds (yes, I will make our beds!).

When traveling with another family, the lockoff option may be more appealing, as the studio (instead of the second bedroom) will have the kitchenette, with a small fridge and microwave.  We went to Ko Olina (Marriott timeshare on Oahu) with friends and had the studio portion, so we used the small fridge for overflow of extra beverages (we shopped and cooked every day, so filled the other main fridge).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2010)

amyhwang said:


> Thanks!  We actually will prefer the dedicated 2BR unit, with kids 11 and 13.
> 
> Are there dedicated ones in the newer buildings?



Yes, the West Village section has both dedicated 2BR and lock off 2BR units. Though buildings 79 and 84 only have lock off units, so you may need to reqest in 78 or 85.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bldg# 77,78,79,84 and 85 are the newer buildings.

Older buildings that have been reburished are 80,81,82,83. 84.

We were in building # 98 over looking the golf course.


----------



## amyhwang (Feb 2, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, the West Village section has both dedicated 2BR and lock off 2BR units. Though buildings 79 and 84 only have lock off units, so you may need to reqest in 78 or 85.



Thanks!  I'll put that on our reservation - and am glad my husband needs the nights to maintain his "platinum" level with marriott.  It's cool that for $450 for 7 nights he also gets his elite nights.


----------

